
A few About boxes from vintage Mac applications - kposehn
https://systemfolder.wordpress.com/2015/01/17/about-box/
======
azinman2
Wow talk about nostalgia. Seeing the super card gives me warm fuzzy feelings.
I miss those days where everything was so new and the possibilities endless.
Less apps in general made each one feel much more special

------
kapitalx
I love how ResEdit provides a physical address for sending bug reports. I'm
curious how many they got and how the interactions were back and forth to
repro. I'm sure they were much more detailed reports than most of the one
liners I get these days.

------
enjoy-your-stay
I find it quite interesting that a lot of these About boxes have the
programmers names - not something you see so much of these days, except maybe
in games where there's a show credits option.

~~~
frou_dh
You might still be able to end up on their twitter profiles from a chain of
clicks starting in the about box.

------
Someone
IIRC, having a prerelease version of ResEdit wasn't that rare. The tool co-
evolved with the OS and never saw an official release for years. The official
way to create resource forks was a text-based compiler called _Rez_.

I think the Mac OS X developer tools still contain DeRez, which does the
reverse
([https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Darwin...](https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Darwin/Reference/ManPages/man1/DeRez.1.html))

~~~
yuhong
MacsBug had the same problem for years too.

------
rcarmo
Wow. This takes me back. I sat in front of an SE/30 for a long while...

------
ayuvar
I'd love to see a followup article of this with the box art of old
applications.

SuperPaint in particular had some really strange collages of art as their
graphic designer tried to figure out how to represent "paint program" in box
form without falling back on cliches.

------
rnhmjoj
I have found inside a System 7 box a document about receiving a certificate
from RSA Inc. Does somebody know what was that about?

[http://i.imgur.com/ryOtV0e.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/ryOtV0e.jpg)

~~~
fit2rule
A means to route around repressive laws on exporting encryption, perhaps?

------
mje__
All that dithering! I don't miss that at all.

------
WorldWideWayne
I feel like Claris could have been much more successful had they broken away
from Apple sooner. I'm guessing they lived in some sort of bubble though
because the main devs who left Claris in the 90s went on to build software for
BeOS instead of Windows.

Are there any software companies that have had lasting success selling
software exclusively for a niche OS like Apple's (either Mac OS or OS X)?

